# tybee pier



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

be careful if you go out on the pier...
there have been numerous accidents with people getting splinters from the pier, small children mostly at risk since they run a lot....the railings are coming apart as well, i had gotten a good sized one in my stomach that took me several days before it swelled up enough to get out...i made a complaint to the city manager's office...the next week they started putting down a few boards but stopped before you get to the waters edge, basically a small bandage over an open wound...last week i noticed several boards that are loose and some broken nails laying around...so the prospect of stumping a toe is coming..
if youve been there you also know how nasty the bathrooms are...very unsanitary..tybee has less bathroom facilities than they did last year..they installed a couple of portapotties in there place..
the trash cans and benches have been removed...i dont know why but there gone..
BUT the parking lot is BRAND NEW with a slightly higher rate per hour...theyve also built a circle drive that goes no where....the parking lot meters will take quarters or a credit card..no business will give you quarters there, thats a fact, but why should they? it cost 1.20 an hour..
i dont know if they fixed the speaker system at the gazebo but it has a mind of its own and lord is it loud...it can make you jump out of your shoes...its LOUD...
it would seem that the city of tybee wants your money but they dont want to offer any conveniences for tourist...
please make suggestions to them if you see the same things that i have..it would be helpful for all..otherwise i enjoy going and will continue..
city manager: 
Diane Schleicher
Contact Information:
912.786.4573 Ext 109
[email protected]

the mayor: Jason Buelterman
You can mail the Mayor at:
City of Tybee Island
PO Box 2749
403 Butler Avenue
Tybee Island, Ga. 31328

Phone: (912) 786-4573, x108
Fax: (912) 786-5737


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Chatham County Manager
R. E. Abolt
County Manager
124 Bull Street
Suite 220
Savannah, Georgia 31401
Phone: (912) 652-7869
Fax: (912) 652-7874
[email protected]


----------



## Dawgontybee (Jul 22, 2008)

*Tybee Pier*

Tybee unfortunately does not own the pier. Chatham County does. They are the ones responsible for the condition and maintenance. . They will probably wait until millions of dollars are needed for the repair. :fishing:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

we are all friends here, let it all out.........






<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=ventingcan-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/ventingcan-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> we are all friends here, let it all out.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah....
i called the county manager Mr. Abolt..i told him i was callin' from my car phone and i's waitin' outside for him...he said his maintenance people were goin'to fix'it.....and to just go'on home, now...
today i received a letter from Mr. Abolt...... enclosed was a copy of the complaint to the county maintenance director to address the problem.....it will be addressed...
im still wait'in by my car phone if'a da dont....BUT im sure they will...
its a great place and good people..


----------

